# $1 dollar movies



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Just got back from the Dollar Tree and came home with 18 DVD's each with two Horror movies on them.

Titles are:
Fangs of the Living Dead/Night of the Living Dead
Revolt of the Zombies/Vengence of the Zombies
The Devil Bat/The Phantom Creeps
Hatchet for a Honeymoon/Die, Sis ER Die
The Snake People/Stanley
Snowbeast/Curse of the Swamp creatures
Night Fright/Sisters of Death
Buried Alive/I Bury the Living
The Ape Man (Bela Lugosi)/ The Ape (Boris Korloff)
The Invisible Ghost/ The Ghost Walks
Dungeon of Harrow/It Happened at Nightmare Inn
Ring of Terror/ The Terror
Night of the Bloody Horror/Good Against Evil


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

I saw something like this in Best Buy. I saw a bunch of cheap horror movies on DVD. I haven't decided which ones that I will get yet. I have a $15.00 Gift Card that I must use.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Walmart had some too. I got NOTLD..and some Hammer films.


----------



## Rhiannon (Aug 25, 2005)

Target also has a fun selection of oldies, 2 per dvd for a buck... I got:
Dead men walk and the Monster Maker
Bluebeard and house on haunted hill
atom age campire and revolt of the zombies
bloodlust and sweeney todd
the brain that would'n't die and the beast of yucca flats
nightmare castle and haunted cave

They are cheese at it's best! Perfect for a night of having friends over and
drinking cheap beer! Guaranteed to be more cheese on the screen than on the pizza


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

We also picked up all the horror DVD's from Target this year and got Horror Express from Walmart last night in the dollar DVD section.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Horror Express..........WoooHoooooo...... bleeding eyeballs !!!!!


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

"Dementia 13" from the Wal-Mart (my spouse wanted to go in - it wasn't my idea to enter that establishment!)


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Those are some good buys Black Cat. I recently picked up Cat-O-Nine Tails on dvd for a $1 at Wal-Mart

~~Bill~~


----------

